# Keymap



## balanga (Mar 31, 2017)

I've noticed that X does not seem to inherit the keymap from the boot environment... Is this to be expected or have I messed up the configuration of X?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2017)

They're separate. And have been since XFree86.


----------



## getopt (Mar 31, 2017)

balanga

The quality of your questions can be increased significantly by reading first our well structured and extensive FreeBSD Handbook.

Regarding the countless questions you asked here in the forums let me donate you this link for free. 

You'll find the answer to your question there and hopefully the most of your future questions too. Be advised that the table of contents is really long. You need to scroll down and while doing so please notice the plenty of the topics offered there. This content has not been created just to exist. It's there right at your fingertips and ready to be used.


----------



## balanga (Mar 31, 2017)

Believe me, I have spent many hours pouring over the handbook, and whilst the information there is extensive, there are *occasions* where it is incomplete, not current, or inaccurate and sometimes it's not clear where someone should look for answers to a particular problem. 

Apologies if I ask too many questions, but I've found this forum to be an invaluable resource for sorting out problems I encounter, some of which result from misunderstanding of the official documentation and most people here are far more knowledgeable than I will ever be and are very generous in sharing that knowledge.


----------



## getopt (Mar 31, 2017)

balanga said:


> Believe me, ...



I prefer the proof of the pudding.



balanga said:


> ... there are occasions where it is incomplete, not current, or inaccurate



If you find such, as a good community member you are expected to report your findings there:

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/enter_bug.cgi?product=Documentation

How many PRs regarding the documentation have you filed?



balanga said:


> ... and sometimes it's not clear where someone should look for answers to a particular problem.



As an "Aspiring Daemon" you still do not know?

First resource are the wonderful man-pages. They even work without the Internet. See man(1) for the sections of the manual. Having internalized this you should know that you can do `man xorg.conf` and
RTFM is always meant to be a non-offensive advice. And do not expect to understand any text on the first quick reading.

You are also expected to STFW before posting in any forums.


----------

